# Is reining part of the olympics?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I saw a lot of talk about it being added to the roster but I did not see it on the schedule.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, because sometimes I'm out of date with this stuff...

But I believe only 3 Day Eventing is an olympic sport. I think they were pushing to have reining in the olympics, but in order to put reining in, they would have to bump another sport out because there can only be so many games.

I could be wrong, but thats what I remember hearing a couple years ago.

In my opinion, I wouldn't mind seeing pingpong bumped out for reining


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe that it was a demonstration sport in Sydney, and that they are working on including it, but not until after 2020. Others more involved in the sport may know more,

They can keep the ping pong and drop synchronized swimming for me, it is very pretty, but struggle with it as a sport


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

copper head. Showjumping, Dressage and 3day eventing are Olympic events.

Reining is not, mainly because it does not have global popularity. Over here in Europe and the Uk it is very very rare and very very few people do it. I'm not sure about Oz and Kiwi, but the smaller nations are unlikely to have it as it is a very US based sport.

To be included in the Olympics a large number of countries must have representatives that would be concidered to be at olympic standard. When you concider that apparently Rugby (which has the 4 yearly world cup which over 20 nations take part in) does not have the global presence needed to be an olympic sport then you see what difficulty Reining is going to have


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

faye said:


> copper head. Showjumping, Dressage and 3day eventing are Olympic events.
> 
> Reining is not, mainly because it does not have global popularity. Over here in Europe and the Uk it is very very rare and very very few people do it. I'm not sure about Oz and Kiwi, but the smaller nations are unlikely to have it as it is a very US based sport.
> 
> To be included in the Olympics a large number of countries must have representatives that would be concidered to be at olympic standard. When you concider that apparently Rugby (which has the 4 yearly world cup which over 20 nations take part in) does not have the global presence needed to be an olympic sport then you see what difficulty Reining is going to have



Thanks for clearing that up. I knew 3 Day Eventing was part of the olympics and included showjumping and dressage, but didn't know that those two were also separate games.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually there is quite a bit of reining in other countries. The Europien Futurity is quite large. What was stated that something needs to be droped for reining to be added is correct. The fact that it is quite expensive to add a horse sprot to the olympics is one major factor. At this time there is talk about doing away with all of the horse sprots do to cost and lagistices. 

Reining had jumped just about ever hurdle needed to be included as it is an EFI recognized discipline. One other big hurdle and I am not sure this will ever be cleared in the Durg policy. I am not seeing that change in NRHA. Right now they are just following the rules for international comp in just those classes.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know reining isn't big in the UK but it is in Europe now I understand.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is growing quite fast over there. Quite a few of out good horses have been sold to other countries. The membership is growing as is the events and money. One thing I think that the NRHA is doing wrong is the same thing they are doing here. They are trying to grow the sprot from the top down. While this works in some things not equin sports.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

There was a long thread on the pros and cons of it on HGS. The three current Olympic sports all have a military background. If reining were inducted, a big step would be finding enough countries to be able to send competitors to the games. It's gaining popularity in Europe and even in the middle east, but it's still a large hurdle to make it an Olympic sport.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

The biggest hurdle really is the drug rules which most of the NRHA membership is not in favor of and the fact that the vast majority of the NRHA membership feels that the NRHA is spending too much time and money on this. They would rather see them use these resorces in growing the grass roots of the sprot.


----------

